# P. sauvagei (Yellow Rock Kribensis)........ how many?



## metabaron (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello to everyone....
I would like to ask you how many Yellow Rock Kribensis is better to add in my tank which is 120cm*40*50 (240litres) and if it is possible to keep more than 1 male in the tank. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

